# Harvesting my first bull elk



## themockingjaye

Shot my first bull elk at 9am this morning. Against what people advised I went out to the Uintas by myself and camped out overnight. As I had made a campfire the previous night I remembered what someone here said about turning your jacket inside out to prevent the elk getting as strong a smell from you. At 5am I woke and hiked for about 2-3 miles to be in the spot where I ended up shooting the elk. 

I was circling the back side of a mountain, which was extremely steep and as I was glassing I spotted two elk next to one another about 100 yards away. I guess the elk heard the crackle of dead wood or rustle of dead leaves beneath me as he was looking my way. As soon as I saw him I froze and stood still for about 5 minutes and then gradually lowered myself to prevent being seen. The elk continued on with his business while I began stalking him for about 20 minutes, just listening to the sounds which guided me to within about 50 yards. At that range I thought I had a much better chance of hitting him, boy was I right. I waited for the elk to turn on his side and as he turned to about 3/4 facing away from me, I took my rifle shot killing him. I waited for about 5 minutes listening for any movement and when I was sure the elk must be down I began to tread toward him and saw him lying on the ground as I expected with his head turned to the base of the mountain which was probably helping the blood drain faster. Nonetheless the elk was jittering a little so I popped 4 shots with my handgun after saying a little prayer for him passing on. At this point I was full of adrenaline and just organised my bag before doing anything. I laid out an emergency blanket to lay meat on and sharpened my knife ready to quarter him. But first I double checked to ensure the antlers were five inches so that he qualified as a bull and not a spike. When I first saw the elk from 100 yards I wasn’t sure until I got closer within a 50 yard range whether it was male or female as I only spotted the antlers at 50 yards. I could see they were over 5 inches which gave me the confidence to take the shot.

It took about 45 minutes to quarter one of the hinds and then as I got the hang of it I got much faster. I deboned the meat and tied these up in game bags I’d brought with me and left them on a tree which I marked in ONX. Packing the first quarter out was a nightmare as I circled the entire mountain and got lost - so I ended up probably hiking about 4 miles before getting back. When I got back to my car I checked the location of the elk relative to the car and realised the car was parked only a mile away, on the other side of the mountain. So I went over the mountain and got the second bag and made my way up the steep steep inclination, feeling like I was going to pass out at the top. I then proceeded to pack the third and fourth game bags as I did with the second. 

I managed to also get the tenderloins on one side, but due to the position of the elk being on a steep slope and being unable to turn the elk over due to having quartered the hinds already, I couldn’t get to them on the other side. On the last run I went to take the backstraps and accidentally cut right into an organ and got a blast of stinky elk belly gas in my face. Since it was already 4pm, feeling exhausted and the prospect of mixing what might be spoiled meat, if I'd have harvested the backstraps (with fluid that has seeped onto the skin already), and then mixed this with the good game meat already in my bag, I decided that that was all the meat I could take from the elk.

When I got back to my car and then home I washed all the meat and wrapped up about a million steaks. Wondering what people generally do with so many steaks? Obviously some will go to friends, but I’d still have a load for more than a year for myself. Do homeless shelters accept game meat?

The whole experience today was mesmerising, something I’ll never forget. I have this whole new appreciation for wildlife and for experiencing ‘spirituality’ in nature, as some may call it. Thank you guys for helping me out with this. Oh and just for the record, my mossy oak bag is in one piece without a single loose stitch 

Happy hunting


----------



## johnnycake

Very nicely done, and congrats on putting in the work to beat the odds. 

I couldn't quite tell, but were you not able to get the back straps off one of the sides? Or just the one tenderloin?


----------



## ridgetop

Congrats. I'm impressed.


----------



## Aznative

Mixing meat that might be spoiled? So you were done? 2 trips out? That was it? Not knowing male or female spike or bull? Im sure the mossy oak was okay as it doesnt sound like alot of the animal was used. Sorry but again its one thing to go out and just shoot something but you gotta respect the animal too. And dumping 4 handgun loads into it? Sorry everyone but kinda a joke. So many posts probably record high of good advice and most replies were im good got it etc etc. Whatever. Well I hope you learned a ton so next time you can correct somethings. Id give the advice but I already now you got it.


----------



## Vanilla

First elk is always an accomplishment!

I do have to ask though, what's the deal with this?



themockingjaye said:


> But first I made sure the antlers were over five inches so that he qualified as a bull and not a spike. When I first saw the elk I wasn't sure until I got closer whether it was male or female as the antlers, as I discovered later, were only 7-8 inches.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Congratulations. I am surprised you got one on your first year, most do not.


----------



## muddydogs

Man the whole story sounds bad, turning your coat inside out, shooting it 4 times with pistol and whats up with horn size? 
So if you couldn't get one tenderloin due to body position does that mean that you didn't take all 4 quarters? Sounds like you didn't take the back straps? 2 trips to haul out an elk, I wish I could haul an elk out in two trips.
Maybe I'm misunderstanding and a hate to trash someones first hunting experience but this is the kind of post I hope the DWR see's and does some investigation as it sounds like there is some wanton waste going on.


----------



## BPturkeys

Congrats on a successful hunt. You did what many of us didn't give you much hope of doing. 
We all have questions about the processing and I hope what it sounds like is just you not being experienced enough to explain what you actual did. 
It sounds as if you left a lot of meat on the mountain. If so, that meat is probably still fine...it's been plenty cold...and you need to get back up there and recover it.


----------



## High Desert Elk

Congratulations on your first elk. I am quite certain EVERYONE on this forum has done something way back when on their first hunt or animal that today they wouldn't do because they have learned, maybe not though as some may have never hunted alone when first starting out. In fact, I did something stupid on an elk I shot in 2017 of how I broke him down and he got way dirty on one front quarter.

Wanton waste is purposefully leaving edible portions to waste. That would be just taking out four legs and backstraps only and leaving neck and rib meat to waste as an example. Very experienced hunters do things like this all the time. Some people I know call it "torpedoing" the animal.

I would chalk this experience up as a good memory and file away later of what to do better next time. It's how we learn ;-)

Again, congrats!


----------



## sheepassassin

High Desert Elk said:


> Wanton waste is purposefully leaving edible portions to waste. That would be just taking out four legs and backstraps only and leaving neck and rib meat to waste as an example. Very experienced hunters do things like this all the time. Some people I know call it "torpedoing" the animal.
> !


I'd love for you to post where it says in Utah regs that you need to take all rib and neck meat. I've been checked numerous times by fish cops and never had one ask for rib and neck meat. Only thing they really cared about were tender loins, back straps, hinds, fronts and proof of sex.

You guys are getting trolled...


----------



## APD

someone has too much time on their hands.


----------



## weaversamuel76

High Desert Elk said:


> Wanton waste is purposefully leaving edible portions to waste. That would be just taking out four legs and backstraps only and leaving neck and rib meat to waste as an example.


This is incorrect. In Utah your are only required by law to take 4 quarters, back straps and inner tenders.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob

Cooler than the other side of the pillow.

Congratulations!


----------



## Aznative

Sheep is right. Yes I know sheep I know. But think he is right on both issues.


----------



## Critter

As for wanton waste, I have heard members on here state that they leave the tenderloins in the animal because they are considered "guts" since they are inside of the body cavity and that they leave the neck and rib meat because it it too hard to deal with. 

I have also come across deer and elk that the front shoulders, neck, and ribs are still on the animal. All that they take are the hinds and back straps and leave the rest. I turned in a couple of hunters a few years ago when I saw what they had done but I have no idea of what came of it.

I would like for Utah to pass a law similar to what is in Alaska. You have to remove all the edible meat from the animal and bring it out. This excludes any of the guts and organ meats such as heart and liver. Also the last thing that you bring out up there is the trophy or antlers.

But back to the first post of this thread, congratulations on the elk. However I do suggest that you familiarize yourself with the Utah regulations before your next hunting trip and realize that a elk even a spike is a large animal and it will take multiple trips back and forth to get all the meat out of the woods. It doesn't matter if you are a 70 lb person or weigh in over 300 lbs, that meat needs to be taken care of properly and brought out of the woods.


----------



## RandomElk16

I couldn't imagine hunting elk and not taking neck and rib meat. Heck this reads as if you didn't get the backstraps? How could you get all 4 quarters, but not the loins?To get all 4 you have to have access to both sides of the elk. Seems pointless to meat hunt and not take meat. I think the hottest the Uinta's has been lately is 60, but it's a cold 60 and it's not hard to find shade and trees to hang meat. I am not going to read through the first thread, but I am sure at least one person talked about meat care. Not to mention no one tries the gutless, or any method, without someone showing them or watching videos. Matter of fact, there are people who have hunted 20 years who have never learned to do the gutless. There are also a lot who don't know how to debone (assuming it's proper).

Regardless, you would be hard pressed to find a popular gutless video where they don't cut up one whole side of the elk, flip it and take care of the entire other side. All before packing out. There is also the small matter of leaving a gender identifier on there. 

But, each individual is only required to follow the law (no neck meat required). To each their own.



While I have had my account suspicions since day 1 it won't bother me. If the OP, whoever they are, is happy - great!


----------



## utahbigbull

Congrats on your first harvest! You accomplished something when the odds were stacked highly against you! That deserves a big high five!!! Like others have said (and please don’t let it get you down), on your next trip try to have some help lined up if successful to lend a hand. There are a ton of good guys here and on the mountain that would have offered help. Knowing this situation I would have happily came and helped you process and pack out. A spike bull is a big critter for a solo female to process and pack. I’m 6’7” and 300lbs and it’s almost too much for me alone now I’m getting up there in age. Congrats again, you deserve cudos for all the work you put into making the first half of the game come together. Now the next hunt you can work on putting the second half of the game.


----------



## Aznative

More Like it im thinking lol if any of you have seen the movie you'd get it.


----------



## themockingjaye

johnnycake said:


> Very nicely done, and congrats on putting in the work to beat the odds.
> 
> I couldn't quite tell, but were you not able to get the back straps off one of the sides? Or just the one tenderloin?


Hey, thanks 

I managed to get the tenderloins from one side, but I couldn't quite find them on the other side due to the position the elk was in making it more difficult.

I went to get the backtstraps last, by which time the Elks belly was extremely swollen (6-7 hours after the kill), and as I cut to the side of the spine I cut into an organ which released loads of gas up in my face, from which something began to seep. I've heard that once you cut into the gut/intestine/stomach you've ruined the meat, and so given I had my last game bag with other meat already inside, I didn't want to risk adding meat from the backstraps to the game bag with good meat in, in the process possibly making a mess of the situation. I felt good about the amount of meat I took from the elk, I managed to fill 4 game bags and pack those out to my car.


----------



## themockingjaye

Aznative said:


> Mixing meat that might be spoiled? So you were done? 2 trips out? That was it? Not knowing male or female spike or bull? Im sure the mossy oak was okay as it doesnt sound like alot of the animal was used. Sorry but again its one thing to go out and just shoot something but you gotta respect the animal too. And dumping 4 handgun loads into it? Sorry everyone but kinda a joke. So many posts probably record high of good advice and most replies were im good got it etc etc. Whatever. Well I hope you learned a ton so next time you can correct somethings. Id give the advice but I already now you got it.


 - 4 trips out. 
- From 100 yards I wasn't sure if it was male/female, after getting closer saw it's antlers and judged them correctly to be over 5 inches, I have a bull elk ta so I shot the elk.
- I shot 4 shots into the heart of the elk to give it a quick death, after shooting it with my rifle, to prevent the elk from suffering.

Perhaps read my post properly next time before running to conclusions.


----------



## Critter

You will find where elk are conserned that you need to do all the butchering before you start to pack anything out. As you cut away the meat place it into game bags and hang it in a cool area inside of a tree. This will usually keep the birds and meat eating wasp off of it. Then once all the recoverable meat is in bags and hanging start your pack out. 

I have seen elk meat start to spoil in a couple of hours when the elk was shot in 3' of snow and just left to lay in the snow with the hunter thinking that the snow will help in cooling it. At the very least you need to open up the front shoulders and get the elk up onto some logs or tree limbs where air can circulate around the meat to start cooling it off. 

As you just found out elk are big animals and you need to go prepared for a lot of work.


----------



## themockingjaye

Vanilla said:


> First elk is always an accomplishment!
> 
> I do have to ask though, what's the deal with this?


Thanks

So for an elk to be in the bull unit it's antlers need to be over 5 inches, otherwise it's a spike.


----------



## themockingjaye

Lone_Hunter said:


> Congratulations. I am surprised you got one on your first year, most do not.


Thanks buddy


----------



## themockingjaye

muddydogs said:


> Man the whole story sounds bad, turning your coat inside out, shooting it 4 times with pistol and whats up with horn size?
> So if you couldn't get one tenderloin due to body position does that mean that you didn't take all 4 quarters? Sounds like you didn't take the back straps? 2 trips to haul out an elk, I wish I could haul an elk out in two trips.
> Maybe I'm misunderstanding and a hate to trash someones first hunting experience but this is the kind of post I hope the DWR see's and does some investigation as it sounds like there is some wanton waste going on.


- Turning your coat inside out is a trick to reduce your odor being emitted.
- Elk was shot with a rifle, elk went down immediately. 
- I shot the elk 4 times as I got close to it, to put it out of its misery when I saw it shaking. 
- I packed out 4 pretty full game bags. Backstraps were a problem because I had cut too deep into an organ. 
- I think you are misunderstanding, I'm finding out a lot of people tend to on here.


----------



## sheepassassin

themockingjaye said:


> Thanks
> 
> So for an elk to be in the bull unit it's antlers need to be over 5 inches, otherwise it's a spike.


A spike is a "bull", any bull units are just that, any bull. Spikes are legal on any bull units. If the antlers are less than 5 inches, it is considered an antlerless animal

Anyone else wish they could have witnessed this go down as the story describes? What a chit show


----------



## Aznative

Perhaps maybe read everyone elses posts when they gave you advice and you wouldn't have killed a bull and then ditched most of it. My problem isnt that you necessarily did what you did. Im a believer in everyone needs to learn and will take you a couple animals to get it down. But what my problem is is you come on here originally asking questions. I even fell into answering them too but you like didnt understand simple things. Guys tried to give good advice like for example saying find a buddy here to hunt with and have them teach ya some things. But you got it is what ya said. Well sounds like you not only dont have a clue about rules and regs but you really dont give a crap about this past time we all enjoy as you basically say the hell with all your guys advice. For example within two weeks you go from not knowing crap to two weeks later ripping guys here like you know everything about gear and they are idiots. 

So in all if you take anything from my post maybe you should realize most of us don't go just popping animals and after a couple hours say wow im tired im gonna go home now. Also dont ask for advice if you don't plan on using it. Best thing is swallow the critisism your getting because guarantee if you were a guy on here other guys would have already called DWR reporting you.


----------



## Brookie

I know I have left multiple elk over night hanging in trees and the meat has been just fine. I even have had gut spill on the meat wash it and it is still just fine. We left a deer over night we didnt find till the next morning and the meat was still good and it was on the muzzleloader hunt.


----------



## Aznative

sheepassassin said:


> themockingjaye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So for an elk to be in the bull unit it's antlers need to be over 5 inches, otherwise it's a spike.
> 
> 
> 
> A spike is a "bull", any bull units are just that, any bull. Spikes are legal on any bull units. If the antlers are less than 5 inches, it is considered an antlerless animal
> 
> Anyone else wish they could have witnessed this go down as the story describes? What a chit show
Click to expand...

Yep I do. Me and you have differences but id have rather been with you on a deserted island than Hunting with the Stars!


----------



## themockingjaye

BPturkeys said:


> Congrats on a successful hunt. You did what many of us didn't give you much hope of doing.
> We all have questions about the processing and I hope what it sounds like is just you not being experienced enough to explain what you actual did.
> It sounds as if you left a lot of meat on the mountain. If so, that meat is probably still fine...it's been plenty cold...and you need to get back up there and recover it.


Hey, thanks for acknowledging that!

I don't think I wrote in my original post how many game bags I actually packed out. I stopped at 2, because when packing out bags 3 and 4 I followed the same route, so there was nothing to tell about that here on my post.

I wouldn't leave a bunch of meat up on the mountain, and so I made sure I could pack out everything worth salvaging. A big part of doing right by or justice for the animal you just shot is to not let it's meat go to waste, I'm very aware of that and adhere to that code

I also think people think I shot the elk with a handgun. The elk went down in one hit with my rifle, to put the elk out of it's misery I shot it a few more times to give him a quick death with less suffering.


----------



## Vanilla

sheepassassin said:


> A spike is a "bull", any bull units are just that, any bull. Spikes are legal on any bull units. If the antlers are less than 5 inches, it is considered an antlerless animal


This is correct. It is also why "proof of sex" is meaningless in Utah. You do not have to show proof of sex via sex organs. If you have an antlered species permit, you have to show antlers that meet the legal definition of this, not the sex organs. If you have an antlerless permit, you have to show that it met the definition for antlerless, not that it was a female by the sex organs.


----------



## Vanilla

Mockingjay, what would you have done if the antlers were not sufficient length? 

Asking for a friend...


----------



## themockingjaye

RandomElk16 said:


> I couldn't imagine hunting elk and not taking neck and rib meat. Heck this reads as if you didn't get the backstraps? How could you get all 4 quarters, but not the loins?To get all 4 you have to have access to both sides of the elk. Seems pointless to meat hunt and not take meat. I think the hottest the Uinta's has been lately is 60, but it's a cold 60 and it's not hard to find shade and trees to hang meat. I am not going to read through the first thread, but I am sure at least one person talked about meat care. Not to mention no one tries the gutless, or any method, without someone showing them or watching videos. Matter of fact, there are people who have hunted 20 years who have never learned to do the gutless. There are also a lot who don't know how to debone (assuming it's proper).
> 
> Regardless, you would be hard pressed to find a popular gutless video where they don't cut up one whole side of the elk, flip it and take care of the entire other side. All before packing out. There is also the small matter of leaving a gender identifier on there.
> 
> But, each individual is only required to follow the law (no neck meat required). To each their own.
> 
> While I have had my account suspicions since day 1 it won't bother me. If the OP, whoever they are, is happy - great!


So here's how I could only get the tenderloins on one side. The elk was shot on a steep slope and was laying on one side. I used one leg as leverage to turn it on to the other side, to quarter both hinds. However once this was done, I could only get to the loin closest to me and not the other, because the elk no longer had legs for me use to turn it over. Does that make sense?

I have a full feezer of meat (pics are in my photo gallery) and loads more meat in a second freezer. More than enough meat for me to handle was taken off that elk, to the point I'm wondering what I'm actually going to with it.

Thanks I was very happy with the elk I harvested, one of the best days of my life.


----------



## themockingjaye

Vanilla said:


> Mockingjay, what would you have done if the antlers were not sufficient length?
> 
> Asking for a friend...


I wouldn't have shot it... I only had a bull elk tag.


----------



## sheepassassin

Vanilla said:


> you have to show antlers that meet the legal definition of this, not the sex organs. If you have an antlerless permit, you have to show that it met the definition for antlerless, not that it was a female by the sex organs.


It may have just been the fish cop harassing me at the time, but I've been told the antlers aren't enough "proof of sex" unless the head is still attached to the carcass. A head with antlers in your possession, isn't enough, unless attached to the whole thing


----------



## themockingjaye

Critter said:


> You will find where elk are conserned that you need to do all the butchering before you start to pack anything out. As you cut away the meat place it into game bags and hang it in a cool area inside of a tree. This will usually keep the birds and meat eating wasp off of it. Then once all the recoverable meat is in bags and hanging start your pack out.
> 
> I have seen elk meat start to spoil in a couple of hours when the elk was shot in 3' of snow and just left to lay in the snow with the hunter thinking that the snow will help in cooling it. At the very least you need to open up the front shoulders and get the elk up onto some logs or tree limbs where air can circulate around the meat to start cooling it off.
> 
> As you just found out elk are big animals and you need to go prepared for a lot of work.


Exactly what I did, I cut the elk up and then hung it from a tree. However when I came back to pick up the game bags, I then deboned the meat from the quarters. I placed a large sheet over the elk to prevent birds picking at it (which they had begun to do) and then later removed it when I came to salvage the backstraps.


----------



## sheepassassin

themockingjaye said:


> I wouldn't have shot it... I only had a bull elk tag.


But you said you measured the antlers AFTER the elk was dead, not before. You weren't sure what you had until you got up to him.

This story is getting shadier with every post made...


----------



## APD

this reminds me of the '90s when the first reality tv shows came out. they were horrible and a poor excuse for entertainment but....you couldn't stop watching.

mockingjay, bravo. you've convinced several people on here that you're sincere and not someone's alias account. it's been fun but it's time to start another one and do it all over.


----------



## themockingjaye

utahbigbull said:


> Congrats on your first harvest! You accomplished something when the odds were stacked highly against you! That deserves a big high five!!! Like others have said (and please don't let it get you down), on your next trip try to have some help lined up if successful to lend a hand. There are a ton of good guys here and on the mountain that would have offered help. Knowing this situation I would have happily came and helped you process and pack out. A spike bull is a big critter for a solo female to process and pack. I'm 6'7" and 300lbs and it's almost too much for me alone now I'm getting up there in age. Congrats again, you deserve cudos for all the work you put into making the first half of the game come together. Now the next hunt you can work on putting the second half of the game.


Thanks really appreciate that. Hard to not let it get you down, lesson #1 - don't post your success on here ever again! Next time I plan to hunt deer rather than elk. I was lucky the elk was a young bull, I wouldn't have shot it if it was larger to be fair, got to think ahead and how you'll pack it out! As I said in previous posts I'm pretty strong and fit, more than people usually think and know my limitations. Most of this hunt was a mental game I figured, it's about staying strong mentally and being focused. That's partly what I enjoy more in the solitude aspect of hunting.


----------



## themockingjaye

Aznative said:


> Perhaps maybe read everyone elses posts when they gave you advice and you wouldn't have killed a bull and then ditched most of it. My problem isnt that you necessarily did what you did. Im a believer in everyone needs to learn and will take you a couple animals to get it down. But what my problem is is you come on here originally asking questions. I even fell into answering them too but you like didnt understand simple things. Guys tried to give good advice like for example saying find a buddy here to hunt with and have them teach ya some things. But you got it is what ya said. Well sounds like you not only dont have a clue about rules and regs but you really dont give a crap about this past time we all enjoy as you basically say the hell with all your guys advice. For example within two weeks you go from not knowing crap to two weeks later ripping guys here like you know everything about gear and they are idiots.
> 
> So in all if you take anything from my post maybe you should realize most of us don't go just popping animals and after a couple hours say wow im tired im gonna go home now. Also dont ask for advice if you don't plan on using it. Best thing is swallow the critisism your getting because guarantee if you were a guy on here other guys would have already called DWR reporting you.


Right I've just read back through my original post, it does read as though I wasn't sure whether I was shooting a bull or not, but I was sure and I thought that was implied in my post. I also didn't make it clear that I packed out the whole elk except for the backstraps and one of the tenderloins which I couldn't reach, which makes it sounds like I left a lot of meat. I've just edited the original post to clarify what I originally posted.

As for gear, I shared my opinion that the bag I used was sufficient for packing out meat without breaking and that some companies are moneymakers who charge absurd fees for what most bags will do. Just because I'm less experienced at hunting than you are, doesn't give you the right constantly invalidate my comments, especially after I just shot a bull.

As with any post, you pick and choose the advice you're given. Not every bit of advice someone throws in my direction will be something I take on board, but it will be something I consider and value.


----------



## elkunited

Congrats on your hunt. Glad you had success. I can see from the details you did include why all these guys would jump all over your post. I wasn't there and don't know all the details. Above all, you had success on a difficult unit and have lots of memories and takeaways from it.


----------



## sheepassassin

themockingjaye said:


> I packed out the whole elk except for the backstraps and one of the tenderloins which I couldn't reach, which makes it sounds like I left a lot of meat. .


Right here, you just hung yourself. "I couldn't reach" is not a defense that will hold up in court. A backstrap is the easiest thing to remove from an animal, next to the front shoulder. You were lazy and left part of the portions you are required by law to take, on the mountain to waste.

I wouldn't be surprised if you are contacted by a fish cop over this. You openly admitted to wanton waste, which is a big no no.


----------



## High Desert Elk

sheepassassin said:


> I'd love for you to post where it says in Utah regs that you need to take all rib and neck meat. I've been checked numerous times by fish cops and never had one ask for rib and neck meat. Only thing they really cared about were tender loins, back straps, hinds, fronts and proof of sex.
> 
> You guys are getting trolled...


"Waste of game
_Utah Code § 23-20-8_
You may not waste any big game animal
or permit it to be wasted or spoiled. (Waste
means to abandon a big game animal or allow
it to spoil or be used in a manner not normally
associated with its beneficial use. For example,
using the meat as fertilizer or for trapping bait
is not considered a beneficial use of the meat.)
You must immediately kill any animal you
wound and tag the animal."

Loose definition, I said as an example and never said "in the state of Utah, wanton waste is...". This example is exactly true in other states which clearly define what waste is and is not. Point is, never assume everyone else does it the same. I suppose if you never hunt anywhere else then you have nothing to worry about. I also said wanton waste was purposefully leaving to waste. It's not purposefully leaving to waste if it's not against the law, is it.



weaversamuel76 said:


> This is incorrect. In Utah your are only required by law to take 4 quarters, back straps and inner tenders.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Please see my response the other post...


----------



## sheepassassin

High Desert Elk said:


> "Waste of game
> _Utah Code § 23-20-8_
> You may not waste any big game animal
> or permit it to be wasted or spoiled. (Waste
> means to abandon a big game animal or allow
> it to spoil or be used in a manner not normally
> associated with its beneficial use. For example,
> using the meat as fertilizer or for trapping bait
> is not considered a beneficial use of the meat.)
> You must immediately kill any animal you
> wound and tag the animal."
> 
> Loose definition, I said as an example and never said "in the state of Utah, wanton waste is...". This example is exactly true in other states which clearly define what waste is and is not. Point is, never assume everyone else does it the same. I suppose if you never hunt anywhere else then you have nothing to worry about. I also said wanton waste was purposefully leaving to waste. It's not purposefully leaving to waste if it's not against the law, is it.
> 
> Please see my response the other post...


We aren't talking about other states, we are talking about Utah, aren't we? I know the laws in other states, I've hunted in them. Utah is different than most, and since this is a Utah based forum, and the animal in question was killed in Utah, keep your facts relevant to Utah regulations


----------



## weaversamuel76

High Desert Elk said:


> "Waste of game
> 
> _Utah Code § 23-20-8_
> 
> You may not waste any big game animal
> 
> or permit it to be wasted or spoiled. (Waste
> 
> means to abandon a big game animal or allow
> 
> it to spoil or be used in a manner not normally
> 
> associated with its beneficial use. For example,
> 
> using the meat as fertilizer or for trapping bait
> 
> is not considered a beneficial use of the meat.)
> 
> You must immediately kill any animal you
> 
> wound and tag the animal."
> 
> Loose definition, I said as an example and never said "in the state of Utah, wanton waste is...". This example is exactly true in other states which clearly define what waste is and is not. Point is, never assume everyone else does it the same. I suppose if you never hunt anywhere else then you have nothing to worry about. I also said wanton waste was purposefully leaving to waste. It's not purposefully leaving to waste if it's not against the law, is it.
> 
> Please see my response the other post...


I'd say Utah is line with most of it's neighbor states with it's salvage requirements






















I agree you should know what the requirements are before you go into the field.


----------



## Jedidiah

sheepassassin said:


> Right here, you just hung yourself. "I couldn't reach" is not a defense that will hold up in court. A backstrap is the easiest thing to remove from an animal, next to the front shoulder. You were lazy and left part of the portions you are required by law to take, on the mountain to waste.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if you are contacted by a fish cop over this. You openly admitted to wanton waste, which is a big no no.


Guy comes in screaming about how there's no law against it, now he's saying the law is looking for her. Sometimes I wonder if he's actually just a chimpanzee with Grammarly. It was a legal animal as shown by the antlers length in the picture. Anyone credible have any actual reasons any part of this could be called illegal, and not just jealousy that a first timer went from idea to meat in freezer in less than a month?


----------



## sheepassassin

Jedidiah said:


> Guy comes in screaming about how there's no law against it, now he's saying the law is looking for her. Sometimes I wonder if he's actually just a chimpanzee with Grammarly. It was a legal animal as shown by the antlers length in the picture. Anyone credible have any actual reasons any part of this could be called illegal, and not just jealousy that a first timer went from idea to meat in freezer in less than a month?


Did you even bother to read the entire thread? Or is reading not one of your skills? Just when I think you can't get any more dumb than you already have proven yourself to be, you come out of nowhere, chirping about things you really have no clue about.

She said that she didn't take a back strap and a tender loin, because she couldn't "reach" it. If you were to read all the comments, you'd have seen where I stated what is required to be taken from an animal in Utah. Back straps and tender loins were both mentioned in my comment. Not taking a backstrap and tender loins because you can't reach them, is ILLEGAL.

And no, I'm not jealous at all about a spike getting killed, partially wasted and the rest put in the freezer. I've taken more than my fair share of elk. And I've definitely never left any of it on the mountain because I was tired and couldn't reach it.

Read through the thread entirely next time before you start your attack. You'll won't look so stupid by doing so


----------



## Jedidiah

I did actually read the whole thread, I always do. Here's the actual law, O wise and venerable counselor Sheepy:

https://le.utah.gov/xcode/Title23/C23_1800010118000101.pdf

Nowhere in there or in the field regs does it mention tenderloins. Now if you read part of this thread and not the whole thing, you MIGHT think it said that in the law, like YOU do.

A reasonable effort was made to harvest the animal, and a good deal of it was recovered. MJ should be congratulated, you're just here to crap on everything like a pigeon. Serious question though: do you really think you help anybody at all? If you're just here to be an ass you might need to take some time to figure out why that makes you happy because it's not a healthy behavior for any person.


----------



## ns450f

I dont believe this story. I smell a troll under the bridge. If this is a legit story I would recommend the OP post some more pictures. A generic photo of a dead elk is not enough proof for me. Let's see these 4 game bags full of meat on a scale...... Also if this story is legit I am pissed. My old man and I spent 2 days getting a antlerless elk hung in camp and it was an unbelievable amount of work. Sure it would have been easier to debone her and leave the carcass in the woods. But I have done enough big game critters to know that I can get more meat off an animal and also get better cleaner cuts off a whole skinned animal that is hanging. So I am willing to put in twice the effort to age the whole carcass for a few nights and get maybe 10% percent more meat than using the gutless method because the life of a big game animal is worth it. I am not against the boneless method but I only use it when whole animal retrieval is not possible. And I also think the life of a big game animal is worth having a buddy to help.


----------



## sheepassassin

Jedidiah said:


> I did actually read the whole thread, I always do. Here's the actual law, O wise and venerable counselor Sheepy:
> 
> https://le.utah.gov/xcode/Title23/C23_1800010118000101.pdf
> 
> Nowhere in there or in the field regs does it mention tenderloins. Now if you read part of this thread and not the whole thing, you MIGHT think it said that in the law, like YOU do.
> 
> A reasonable effort was made to harvest the animal, and a good deal of it was recovered. MJ should be congratulated, you're just here to crap on everything like a pigeon. Serious question though: do you really think you help anybody at all? If you're just here to be an ass you might need to take some time to figure out why that makes you happy because it's not a healthy behavior for any person.


I've helped a lot of people be successful out hunting. My reason for being on a forum is none of your concern.

You had no clue that there was a spike hunt going on the wasatch, which means your probably don't much about big game hunting in general. Ask any LE officer about the requirement of taking tender loins in Utah. 100% of them will say it's required.


----------



## goosefreak

What I’m most appalled about is nobody has asked for pictures yet???

Pics or it didn’t happen!!

I ain’t gonna judge because I wasn’t there. How many of y’all left a front shoulder(s) of a deer because you punched it with a 30-06?? 

However, I’m still not convinced MJay is real, might be a Russian hacker trying to collude


----------



## sheepassassin

goosefreak said:


> What I'm most appalled about is nobody has asked for pictures yet???
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen!!
> 
> I ain't gonna judge because I wasn't there. How many of y'all left a front shoulder(s) of a deer because you punched it with a 30-06??
> 
> However, I'm still not convinced MJay is real, might be a Russian hacker trying to collude


Her first post has a pic.

As for leaving meat, if it's non salvageable, that's one thing. Leaving behind perfectly good required portions is another.


----------



## Jedidiah

sheepassassin said:


> My reason for being on a forum is none of your concern.


I think it is and as long as you're saying dumb and potentially dangerous things I'll be making that known.



sheepassassin said:


> You had no clue that there was a spike hunt going on the wasatch, which means your probably don't much about big game hunting in general. Ask any LE officer about the requirement of taking tender loins in Utah. 100% of them will say it's required.


The first sentence is not true, and I think you're at least smart enough to know it and be lying here. For the rest, if 100% of officers are enforcing a law that doesn't exist, 100% of them should be fired. I know that that would make you ecstatic but it's not going to happen.


----------



## sheepassassin

Jedidiah said:


> I think it is and as long as you're saying dumb and potentially dangerous things I'll be making that known.
> 
> The first sentence is not true, and I think you're at least smart enough to know it and be lying here. For the rest, if 100% of officers are enforcing a law that doesn't exist, 100% of them should be fired. I know that that would make you ecstatic but it's not going to happen.


Wtf is dangerous about my comments? As long as you continue to be a moron, I'll be making that known.

So if loins aren't required by law, where does it say shoulders are? Or hinds? Or backstraps?


----------



## Airborne

Years ago I started a thread about credibility on the forum that caused a bit of a fuss. My point in that thread is that the internet is full of trolls and posers and to believe everything you read here is naive and frankly foolish. I wouldn’t go to a doctor who doesn’t have a degree or let a plumber fix a problem in my home who isn’t licensed and yet here we are with many many certified sportsman giving kudos to someone who by any level of scrutiny is a troll (seriously wyogoob?). 

This is really perplexing to me—I take stuff on the forum with a level of seriousness but perhaps I shouldn’t?

I know there are real hunters here and I like to hear what they are doing and interact but this is just craziness—am I taking crazy pills?!

Seriously people, ignore this crap—what is wrong with your BS meters? No wonder Utah is the capital of multi level marketing?!

Maybe I need to join up with the monstermuley crew, they’re A-holes but at least they are for reals!


----------



## Jedidiah

I happened to catch that link that went up in the other thread before it was taken down. The OP is a real person, the picture was real, the animal was legal. It is not a troll account. MJ is super awesome and did at least as good a job as most when they killed their first, with nothing but our advice and her own considerable smarts. Mistakes were made, it will be better next time.


----------



## Ray

I caught the link in the other thread as well. There were some mistakes made, but for being by herself and for never having done it before, I’m impressed. 

Congratulations on your bull, He’s going to eat great!


----------



## johnnycake

I'm another one that caught the link and unless somebody had WAY more time into creating a very thorough and verifiable backstory I'm convinced MJ is real. 

MJ, thanks for the clarification that you got the 4 quarters. From experience, I believe you nicked the stomach based on your description. I may or may not have intentionally let a buddy do that on their first animal just for sh#ts and giggles--literally. 
Those backstraps and the tenderloin would have been perfectly fine - and might actually still be good up on the carcass. 

Good luck, and hopefully you've learned a few things to help you with your next kill.


----------



## Vanilla

sheepassassin said:


> It may have just been the fish cop harassing me at the time, but I've been told the antlers aren't enough "proof of sex" unless the head is still attached to the carcass. A head with antlers in your possession, isn't enough, unless attached to the whole thing


That's the interesting thing about how people talk about proof of sex in Utah. Where is the regulation requiring proof of sex?

What definitions make an animal legal or illegal?

TOTP

*Edit - Who is screwing with my TOTP count? That ain't cool.


----------



## Brookie

Another reason why antler restrictions don't work in utah. She said she wasn't sure it was above 5 inches. When she shot in the first edit, in the second edit she said she moved 50 yards to tell if it was above 5 inches, she contradicted herself twice in both edits. She clearly states she waited for it to turn and didnt move when she first saw the elk.


----------



## sheepassassin

Vanilla said:


> That's the interesting thing about how people talk about proof of sex in Utah. Where is the regulation requiring proof of sex?
> 
> What definitions make an animal legal or illegal?
> 
> TOTP


That's what I pointed out to him. Utah regs are very vague on a few subjects and are ultimately left up to interpretation of the Fish cop


----------



## Buckfinder

I don’t see any photos either


----------



## Lone_Hunter

goosefreak said:


> What I'm most appalled about is nobody has asked for pictures yet???
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen!!


That was my first thought too. She had originally posted a picture, but for some reason removed it, no idea why. I assume it was genuine. Something about it seemed off though, the photo was overall dark. Almost like an old kodak photo, but I figured it was probably just the lighting conditions, it was in some heavy timber, and photo's don't always come out well in heavy timber.

As for waste.... All I can say is, personally, I feel responsible for any animal I kill/harvest. I don't like waste. I don't care if its a grouse, a turkey, a deer, or an Elk, I personally don't like to waste anything. Sometimes, the decisions you make are honest mistakes, which can lead to waste. It's those mistakes that I learn from the most - because they gnaw on me, and it's those mistakes that I don't repeat.


----------



## Vanilla

sheepassassin said:


> That's what I pointed out to him. Utah regs are very vague on a few subjects and are ultimately left up to interpretation of the Fish cop


That's not how the law works. Law enforcement officers don't get to make things illegal that aren't actually proscribed by law.

I have no doubt there are those that have tried to do so. But that would never stand up in court.

Just tell them you called a DWR office in southern Utah and they told you that you were good to go. That seems to work well.


----------



## Jedidiah

Literally wtf. No, the definitions are NOT vague. R657-5-2 part "g":

_"Bull elk" means an elk with antlers longer than five inches._

That is the animal we are talking about, that animal had 7 inch or greater antlers. It is a legal animal in this unit.

Proof of sex is under transportation:

_R657-5-18. Transporting Big Game Within Utah.

(1) A person may transport big game within Utah only as follows:

(a) the head or sex organs must remain attached to the largest portion of the carcass;

(b) the antlers attached to the skull plate must be transported with the carcass of an elk taken in a spike bull unit; and

(c) the person who harvested the big game animal must accompany the carcass and must possess a valid permit corresponding to the tag attached to the carcass, except as provided in Subsection (2).

(2) A person who did not take the big game animal may transport it only after obtaining a shipping permit or disposal receipt from the division or a donation slip as provided in Section 23-20-9._

The more I hear from you Shaun, the more I start to wonder how much of the law you're breaking every year, seriously...that is not just a dig at you. I also understand why you have such a problem with law enforcement.


----------



## Packout

I am appalled in the post that stated the neck is not viewed as "edible". The neck is my favorite cut on the whole critter. Carry on. 


--


----------



## ridgetop

Packout said:


> I am appalled in the post that stated the neck is not viewed as "edible". The neck is my favorite cut on the whole critter. Carry on.
> 
> --


For the record, I boned out "all" the neck meat from this year's buck. Carry on.


----------



## Critter

Neck roast are yummy

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aznative

Maybe this will kill this whole issue. If MJ is real then maybe she just understands why some of us being me included became frustrated. She received a book of elk hunting by most here when some poor guys came on for a first question and were crucified. Then instead of being grateful got on other topics and came off rude about equipment she knows so well into her 2nd week of reading about hunting. Maybe its a cultural deal being shes from Brittain idk. Either way I saw way too many oddities in her first unedited statement which leads me to believe a big portion of this animal was left. And guess what? Whatever whats done is done. Im just the type that expects people to take accountability knowing they shouldnt have done what they did. She did end up saying she shouldnt have done this as a first hunt. However little too late. But too many really odd things. Utah requires hunters ed right? Dont they go over alot of the issues she had in there? Oli brought that up and awesome point. 

But if real maybe she needs to just realize she needs to listen to advice and not come off like she did. It seemed to me it was more about oh you dont think I can well watch me. Instead of for the right reasons. Most any of us could have gone out and taken a little spike not a big deal. 

In all I agree with Airborne what are we doing including myself devoting all this time on this. Could be a fake person could be real whatever but im done with it as waste of time. Lets get back to better posts.


----------



## shaner

Congrats to you MJ.
Why did you remove your picture, us readers of this forum thrive on pictures!
Also, the handgun you used to kill your bull was most likely an illegal weapon to use for big game hunting which means you poached your bull.
I hope I am wrong, for your sake, about your handgun.......
Please confirm.


----------



## Jedidiah

The bull was already down, killed by a rifle shot. We talked about the specific model of rifle in another thread, but it is a legal weapon.


----------



## shaner

In MJ’s own story she describes wounding it with a rifle, THEN killing it with four shots out of her handgun while saying a prayer for a speedy death of her wounded bull.


----------



## Jedidiah

themockingjaye said:


> I waited for the elk to turn on his side and as he turned to about 3/4 facing away from me, I took my rifle shot killing him.


Sorry, but no.


----------



## sheepassassin

Jedidiah said:


> Literally wtf. No, the definitions are NOT vague. R657-5-2 part "g":
> 
> _"Bull elk" means an elk with antlers longer than five inches._
> 
> That is the animal we are talking about, that animal had 7 inch or greater antlers. It is a legal animal in this unit.
> 
> Proof of sex is under transportation:
> 
> _R657-5-18. Transporting Big Game Within Utah.
> 
> (1) A person may transport big game within Utah only as follows:
> 
> (a) the head or sex organs must remain attached to the largest portion of the carcass;
> 
> (b) the antlers attached to the skull plate must be transported with the carcass of an elk taken in a spike bull unit; and
> 
> (c) the person who harvested the big game animal must accompany the carcass and must possess a valid permit corresponding to the tag attached to the carcass, except as provided in Subsection (2).
> 
> (2) A person who did not take the big game animal may transport it only after obtaining a shipping permit or disposal receipt from the division or a donation slip as provided in Section 23-20-9._
> 
> The more I hear from you Shaun, the more I start to wonder how much of the law you're breaking every year, seriously...that is not just a dig at you. I also understand why you have such a problem with law enforcement.


What laws do you think I've broke? ...this should be good! :roll:


----------



## RandomElk16

Jedidiah said:


> Sorry, but no.


I mean.. she says it killed him, but then insisted on blasting 4 shots into him? lol



> Nonetheless the elk was jittering a little so I popped 4 shots with my handgun after saying a little prayer for him passing on.


That was probably why he was confused a bit. Except I think handguns are legal (if not goob would be pissed)

Edit:

(2) A handgun may be used to take elk, moose, bison, bighorn sheep, and Rocky Mountain goat, provided the handgun;

(a) is a minimum of .24 caliber;

(b) fires a centerfire cartridge with an expanding bullet; and

(c) develops 500 foot-pounds of energy at 100 yards.

So - caliber wasn't listed. I don't know that an elk would need 4 close shots of a .45 thought lol. Personally my carry pistol has defense rounds and I don't put those into an animal I intend to clean and eat. Shrapnel isn't good.


----------



## Critter

I think that there are a couple on the thread here that really need to just get a room and discuss this among themselves.


----------



## Jedidiah

You know, you guys keep saying that and phew man, it must be really tiring your eyes out to read all this. Maybe just give it a rest and don't read for a while before your bifocals melt?


----------



## sheepassassin

Jedidiah said:


> You know, you guys keep saying that and phew man, it must be really tiring your eyes out to read all this. Maybe just give it a rest and don't read for a while before your bifocals melt?


Answer my question about what laws you are accusing me of breaking


----------



## Jedidiah




----------



## sheepassassin

Jedidiah said:


>


Yeah that's what I thought...


----------



## moabxjeeper

Haha, wow... I harvested my first branch antlered bull, filling my very first any bull tag this year, but I'm not sure I want to post anything after seeing this s--- show.


----------



## Raptorman

moabxjeeper said:


> Haha, wow... I harvested my first branch antlered bull, filling my very first any bull tag this year, but I'm not sure I want to post anything after seeing this s--- show.


I think if your post is clear and doesn't make it sound like you shot the bull before knowing what it was and left half of it on the mountain you will be fine. It sounds like everything was done right, but the initial post made it sound unclear.


----------



## TPrawitt91

moabxjeeper said:


> Haha, wow... I harvested my first branch antlered bull, filling my very first any bull tag this year, but I'm not sure I want to post anything after seeing this s--- show.


Congrats! That is an accomplishment I'm still striving towards!


----------



## High Desert Elk

sheepassassin said:


> We aren't talking about other states, we are talking about Utah, aren't we? I know the laws in other states, I've hunted in them. Utah is different than most, and since this is a Utah based forum, and the animal in question was killed in Utah, keep your facts relevant to Utah regulations


Normally, my argumentative nature would cause me to post a cutting reply, but I'm supposed to be better these days. So, instead I'll just thank you for correcting me and giving me the directive of how I should "freely" express a viewpoint.


----------



## shaner

I think this ‘story’ of MJ’s first elk is comedy gold!
Self admitted poaching and wanton wasting of an animal on a public forum is not something you get to follow along with everyday.
I cant get enough!!
Everyone please keep posting!!


----------



## Jedidiah

Well I guess we know who that guy is now. Please ignore.


----------



## scartinez

Congrats on your first bull! That's a huge accomplishment not a everyone can say they've done.

Thanks for sharing your experience.

You can read all the advice given but *real experience is where you will learn the most.* I know I have and still do. We all make mistakes, but becoming better is what's it's all about. Some people are blessed to have friends and family show them all the tricks of the trade but other have to learn on their own through trial an error.

On another note, some of you guys need to understand that not all people are going to be as good as you their first time around. This place is full of critics which hurt this forum in the long run. New members will read this and never post because of it. Constructive criticism goes a long way.


----------



## Critter

I think that there are a few members here who are quite jealous or is it Male envy

Weather the OP exist or not,weather this is a true story or not. It is great reading except for the banter between the minority 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## cdbright

you guys bit off on this one


----------



## olibooger

What does bit off mean?


----------



## MadHunter

Congrats MJ. Ignore the **** show and critique and enjoy your success.


----------



## shaner

‘Bit off’ means we all, including me, took the bait of being trolled by whoever is using the screen name ‘MJ’.


----------



## APD

cdbright said:


> you guys bit off on this one


the fishing is good under the bridge.>>O-^|^-


----------



## High Desert Elk

shaner said:


> 'Bit off' means we all, including me, took the bait of being trolled by whoever is using the screen name 'MJ'.


Well, looks like "MJ" has 68 posts including this thread, so trolling? Some people just don't live on forums and why should I go through life always being a sceptic...?


----------



## RandomElk16

I am more curious why the photo was removed...

If I recall, it was an elk on a forest floor, not on a steep cliff. I didn't think much about that, as I didn't even read the entire story (skepticism was too fast).

I would love to see some harvest photo's, Jenna.


----------



## DallanC

This recovery would suck. This picture btw, is taking looking straight down.










-DallanC


----------



## MadHunter

DallanC said:


> This recovery would suck. This picture btw, is taking looking straight down.
> -DallanC


$H1TES!!! I helped recover a bull lodged in between some rocks about 15 years ago and it was a bad situation. We had to break out the come-along and with a 6 inch log as a cross bar. This one looks nastier. Was it recovered?


----------



## RandomElk16

DallanC said:


> This recovery would suck. This picture btw, is taking looking straight down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -DallanC


Yeah but a lot of us crazy SOB would still be hanging from our ankles getting the tenderloins and backstraps.


----------



## Jedidiah

I'd go get a crane. The picture was probably removed during the round of criticism in the first couple of pages.

Forget for a minute that you think this might be a troll and consider the situation. You have just shot your first elk and it literally weighs 2.5 times as much as you because you have about 70 pounds less muscle and bulk than you do now. You don't know anybody that could help you with it (experience with the hunting community has been a mixed bag, wonder why that could be.) You get to work on it in sub-optimal placement (it was under a fallen tree and on a slope.) First trip back you circle the mountain completely on accident, figure it out and make your trip back. Two more trips go fine. On the third trip back you have hiked 9ish miles today already, and you accidentally puncture the bloated gut, contaminating a good deal of what is left. Sorry, at this point you have to cut the loss and go.

The reason some of you think this is fake is because that it is actually just COMPLETELY awesome.


----------



## Critter

So if you think that it is fake, call it that and be done with it.


----------



## goofy elk

Ummmm,
You mean,
Completely BS........


----------



## Jedidiah

If it was me I'd be so proud that so many think it's fake. 8)


----------



## MadHunter

Jedidiah said:


> If it was me I'd be so proud that so many think it's fake. 8)


 Jed... I'm gonna go out on a limb here and tell everyone you're the troll.

JED is the Mockingjay!!! -/|\\- -/|\\- -/|\\-


----------



## Jedidiah

I thought Goob was...I've seen pictures of him though, he looks nothing like Jennifer Lawrence. But no seriously, I just think some of you guys pick on new people too much, way too much. There's the normal trolls but then there's some of you who I respect that I see going too far and it makes me feel bad for them. I feel like I'm being some kind of SJW for hunters sometimes.


----------



## MadHunter

Jedidiah said:


> I thought Goob was...I've seen pictures of him though, he looks nothing like Jennifer Lawrence.


That's impossible. There are no songbirds in Evingstone!!!


----------



## Vanilla

Yeah, too much defense here to not have something be up. I thought it was Shaun all along, and stated it on "her" first thread. But maybe it's Jed? 

Either way, real person or not, there was some really sketchy things here. And with the edits and changes, it makes it even more sketchy. If Mocking Jay is a real person, and this is a real story, why should she get a pass that would not be given to anyone else on the forum under the same circumstances?


----------



## Aznative

Actually im not thinking fake as I think about it more. I was one who text messaged her to see if troll or not. Now doesnt mean not still a fake. However being a nice guy I offered to meet her up her in Heber to sight in her rifle a little better and even give her a spare knife as didnt sound like she was very equipped. She messaged back asking to set up a time meet etc and was ready to go. But at that point the messages ran on and on and I kinda became frustrated that she just wasnt accepting in my eyes good advice. I also told her I was self taught but the best thing I did was go with a couple guys for a couple hunts and watch and learn. I have a really hard time with why she couldnt get or ask 1 guy here to help her out on first hunt. Seemed tons and tons of guys were all over helping her. I even told her hey if you do end up going alone message people to come help if you get something down. 

So in all was I hard on her post? Yep I was. I was because to me when the first thing she said was "well I did it, going against peoples advice" and then describing everything I was a little frustrated. Now if this person never received so much advice and researched their own stuff and went out and did all of this id say okay ya learned and awesome you are gonna be a great hunter. But if the person is real which I kinda believe I have no pitty for them when they come asking for so much info then basically say hell with you and then expect us all to say omg yay how awesome you are great, especially with everything you described. 

Again I think many here would say im actually one of the nicer guys here. But when it comes to common sense or lack there of thats where I draw the line. To me okay the animal could have been disrespected whatever worse happens but its the whole I want advice but wait I dont like that advice so im gonna do what I want. Thats the problem. But I hope she learned and can take this to new hunters and say woah hold on listen to my experience. That would be good. 

And the whole must be jealous guys or envy. No dont see that as appears most who had issues have taken down some nice animals including myself. Its more of the core issues.


----------



## Jedidiah

It's a good theory but I'm a cow and doe shooter. I'm not even good enough to shoot a spike, so I'd never be able to get a picture of one down.


----------



## Aznative

And Vanilla, your last post spot on amigo. Refrencing special treatment.


----------



## sheepassassin

The fact that there are guys out there still defending their point of view in all of this is astounding!

No guy out there would get a free pass on intentionally wasting meat, just because he, she or it might have a set of t!ts, doesn’t mean she should get a pass on it. Especially after all the ‘advice’ she got on this thread


----------



## hunting777

This has been an extra interesting thread to read. I am just waiting to see a post, "gotcha" or a picture of the harvest? One of those two would work for me and put a rest to this thread. :rotfl:


----------



## sheepassassin

Jedidiah said:


> It's a good theory but I'm a cow and doe shooter. I'm not even good enough to shoot a spike, so I'd never be able to get a picture of one down.


I could come up with a cow, doe, spike, big bull or buck pic, but I wouldn't put that much effort into a troll post


----------



## MadHunter

Hey MockingJay.... Shut us all up and post something to prove us wrong, right or jerks!


----------



## Jedidiah

Maybe just a pile of wrapped steaks with one cooked and just one finger up in front with a nicely done nail on it? Nevermind which finger it is, you choose the appropriate finger for the situation. You know which one.


----------



## olibooger

"Shim" the Mjay is still photo shopping. I'd be ashamed of myself being mjay on many levels.


----------



## olibooger

Look at me. I was successful this morning too. I went at 430. It was a grueling pack out. So I took half the antlers because it's just all I could carry in my mossy oak. By time I got to the car, I had to get home. So I left. And went home


----------



## Jedidiah

Holy crap, look at that beard. You should be applauded for the care that has produced that beast.

So I'm going to note that the OP said there were four total game bags of meat and she left out trips 2 and 3 because it didn't seem pertinent to the story at the time. The way I read it, it sounds like most of what a normal person would get off the animal was gotten until the gut was punctured, contaminating the remaining half of the tenderloins. I understand why you would be mad about the waste otherwise considering the original post and the responses on the first page, one of which was mine after reading the unedited post.


But I'm not saying it's totally impossible it's a fake, as Abraham Lincoln once said, "90% of what you read on the internet is made up."

Edit: added "the remaining half of"


----------



## Aznative

Haha Oli that is frickin awesome!!


----------



## olibooger

The beard certainly has a life of it's own. Dark brown beard with a blonde mustache that curls into my eyeballs. Straighter than a board too. Not your average facial pubes thats for sure.

*anyways*


----------



## 1trhall

Seems odd that previous posts on fruitless hunts have several pictures but this post of a supposed successful first time have no pics. I'm not so confident it even really happened.


----------



## RandomElk16

Jedidiah said:


> Holy crap, look at that beard. You should be applauded for the care that has produced that beast.
> 
> So I'm going to note that the OP said there were four total game bags of meat and she left out trips 2 and 3 because it didn't seem pertinent to the story at the time. The way I read it, it sounds like most of what a normal person would get off the animal was gotten until the gut was punctured, contaminating the remaining half of the tenderloins. I understand why you would be mad about the waste otherwise considering the original post and the responses on the first page, one of which was mine after reading the unedited post.
> 
> But I'm not saying it's totally impossible it's a fake, as Abraham Lincoln once said, "90% of what you read on the internet is made up."
> 
> Edit: added "the remaining half of"


This and your previous post about how it would be overwhelming (and it's just awesome) could be on....

I can see all that.. except there was a 20 page thread giving specific instructions, youtube video links, article links, and outright suggestions not to take on elk hunting, alone, as your first ever hunt. The video's and talk about the gutless method all show that you do one half the animal, straps and loins included, then flip it. I don't know if there is a video on the web, even from people who downright suck, saying to begin packout before you have the entire animal cut up.

Once it's in bags hanging from those sweet Uinta pines.... the shelf life vastly expands. Many people point that out in all of these elk help threads.

*Troll or real person, we can't highlight proper care enough*. Youtube the gutless method and it's pretty darn clear. She didn't try it from a simple *do this* text.

And who the hell debones there first animal? You are right, that is awesome, but you don't do that if you didn't watch at least ONE youtube. Which goes back to my "hanging from the pines" comment. Once you take the bone out that meat will stay for a long time up there. If you have time to debone quarters, you had plenty of time to grab the best meat on an animal.


----------



## Critter

1trhall said:


> Seems odd that previous posts on fruitless hunts have several pictures but this post of a supposed successful first time have no pics. I'm not so confident it even really happened.


You can go back on dozens of my hunts and never find a picture.

Even my last 6 or so elk hunts except for one have no pictures.

So does that mean that they never happened?

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomElk16

Critter said:


> You can go back on dozens of my hunts and never find a picture.
> 
> Even my last 6 or so elk hunts except for one have no pictures.
> 
> So does that mean that they never happened?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


Instagram says yes.


----------



## johnnycake

Critter said:


> You can go back on dozens of my hunts and never find a picture.
> 
> Even my last 6 or so elk hunts except for one have no pictures.
> 
> So does that mean that they never happened?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


I have very few pics of most of my hunts too.

Except, there was a pic that showed the spike wedged up under some deadfall on a slope, with a woman that looks exactly like the person MJ claims to be based on the extensive blog that was linked to a while back. I just cannot imagine anybody putting the level of effort and detail that would be required to support her elaborate backstory, just to troll us.


----------



## Ray

I'm with Johnny on this one. In addition to what he mentions, I literally just got off the phone with her, I can assure you, she is who she says she is. 


Despite any criticisms you might have her, she went out into the Uintas and took a bull on the very first hunt of her life, having not grown up into it, being from another country. She did it alone, packed it out alone, butchered it alone. 


I'm impressed.


----------



## MadHunter

RandomElk16 said:


> This and your previous post about how it would be overwhelming (and it's just awesome) could be on....
> 
> I can see all that.. except there was a 20 page thread giving specific instructions, youtube video links, article links, and outright suggestions not to take on elk hunting, alone, as your first ever hunt. The video's and talk about the gutless method all show that you do one half the animal, straps and loins included, then flip it. I don't know if there is a video on the web, even from people who downright suck, saying to begin packout before you have the entire animal cut up.
> 
> Once it's in bags hanging from those sweet Uinta pines.... the shelf life vastly expands. Many people point that out in all of these elk help threads.
> 
> *Troll or real person, we can't highlight proper care enough*. Youtube the gutless method and it's pretty darn clear. She didn't try it from a simple *do this* text.
> 
> And who the hell debones there first animal? You are right, that is awesome, but you don't do that if you didn't watch at least ONE youtube. Which goes back to my "hanging from the pines" comment. Once you take the bone out that meat will stay for a long time up there. If you have time to debone quarters, you had plenty of time to grab the best meat on an animal.


I told my kids all about he dangers of peer pressure and gave them all sorts of advise and instruction and told them about consequences also. Push came to shove and they ignored everything I told them and taught them. Well 2 out of the 5 did, the other 3 ignored half of it. Sound familiar? My 2 brothers and I did the same thing. So did a lot of my cousins, friends, classmates and I bet a bunch of the people we deal with day in and day out do the same thing. All the advise and lessons in the world don't add up to a hill of beans when you get caught up in the moment.


----------



## RandomElk16

MadHunter said:


> I told my kids all about he dangers of peer pressure and gave them all sorts of advise and instruction and told them about consequences also. Push came to shove and they ignored everything I told them and taught them. Well 2 out of the 5 did, the other 3 ignored half of it. Sound familiar? My 2 brothers and I did the same thing. So did a lot of my cousins, friends, classmates and I bet a bunch of the people we deal with day in and day out do the same thing. All the advise and lessons in the world don't add up to a hill of beans when you get caught up in the moment.


So did you stop trying to teach them right from wrong?

Reiterating the right thing is never wrong. It's only a learning experience if you acknowledge something should be different next time. So for every lurker or new person who reads these threads, hopefully they can avoid the harder learning experience that you tried as a good parent to help your kids avoid.


----------



## MadHunter

RandomElk16 said:


> So did you stop trying to teach them right from wrong?
> 
> Reiterating the right thing is never wrong. It's only a learning experience if you acknowledge something should be different next time. So for every lurker or new person who reads these threads, hopefully they can avoid the harder learning experience that you tried as a good parent to help your kids avoid.


I'm with you. Never did stop nor will I now or ever. I think this lady may have gotten got spooked or overwhelmed with advice, then she had the shock of success and then we get the pounces on how she handled it. I hope that if this is the real deal she learns from her experience and also maybe learns to take the criticism on this forum as constructive.


----------



## shaner

I mentioned a few pages ago why MJ has gotten so many breaks.....
It’s ruttin’ season!!


----------



## RandomElk16

MadHunter said:


> I'm with you. Never did stop nor will I now or ever. I think this lady may have gotten got spooked or overwhelmed with advice, then she had the shock of success and then we get the pounces on how she handled it. I hope that if this is the real deal she learns from her experience and also maybe learns to take the criticism on this forum as constructive.


Solid post!


----------



## Hoopermat

What she did accomplish is impressive. 
What she did after the shot was not. But we all don’t get it right the first time either. I don’t care what people helped with advise or YouTube videos. Once the animal is on the ground everything changes. 
You could also make the case that some of the advise she was given was poor advise. 
And I would almost guarantee she won’t make those mistakes again. 
Congrats on the elk and good luck on your future hunts. 


If it is all real


----------



## themockingjaye

Meanwhile, this steak tastes...


----------



## Ray

themockingjaye said:


> Meanwhile, this steak tastes...


&#128514;&#128076;


----------



## utahbigbull

themockingjaye said:


> Meanwhile, this steak tastes...


Oh god. Now ya done it MJ.

Now everyone is gonna say ya stole a pic off the internet of someone eating a steak that is obviously beef and clearly not venison and pretending it's you. Just like this here venison my wife is eating.


----------



## TPrawitt91

themockingjaye said:


> Meanwhile, this steak tastes...


Might just be my personal preference but you should dry age (or just age) your elk meat a little longer. It tastes way better. I usually age mine 7-10 days. Deer or Elk.

3 days field to plate is not long enough to drain all the blood and have all the proteins break down. Someone else may know more technical terms for this process.


----------



## olibooger

Now that is one helluva photo shop! LoL

I kid I kid.


----------



## middlefork

TPrawitt91 said:


> Might just be my personal preference but you should dry age (or just age) your elk meat a little longer. It tastes way better. I usually age mine 7-10 days. Deer or Elk.
> 
> 3 days field to plate is not long enough to drain all the blood and have all the proteins break down. Someone else may know more technical terms for this process.


That is assuming that somebody has a place to properly age it. Hanging it in the carport of your apartment complex when it is 65-80 degrees during the day may may not be the best for it.

Eating fresh killed elk or venison may not be the "best" way but it is definitely not a bad way to eat it.


----------



## Vanilla

themockingjaye said:


> Meanwhile, this steak tastes...


Just think how good it would be if it came from the back straps? Or the tenderloins, for that matter.

Just think how much good information has been shared on this post and the first one as well. If anyone wants to learn something, they'd be able to.


----------



## Critter

My dad would age wild game for a couple of months before he figured it was time to butcher. He told me that it was time when there was mold on the ribs and I don't mean just a little mold.

He would leave it unwrapped at night when it was cold and then wrapped it up in a heavy blanket in the morning. Oh, and those ribs. My mom would clean them up and make a BBQ sauce that she would cook them in. The meat would just fall off the bones,they were the best

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## themockingjaye

TPrawitt91 said:


> Might just be my personal preference but you should dry age (or just age) your elk meat a little longer. It tastes way better. I usually age mine 7-10 days. Deer or Elk.
> 
> 3 days field to plate is not long enough to drain all the blood and have all the proteins break down. Someone else may know more technical terms for this process.


Ok I'll try that, going to be spending the next few weeks looking into all the different ways to cook elk meat...


----------



## themockingjaye

Vanilla said:


> Just think how good it would be if it came from the back straps? Or the tenderloins, for that matter.
> 
> Just think how much good information has been shared on this post and the first one as well. If anyone wants to learn something, they'd be able to.


Hey I do have one of them 

I'll save that tenderloin for a special occasion.


----------



## sheepassassin

themockingjaye said:


> Hey I do have one of them
> 
> I'll save that tenderloin for a special occasion.


But the fact still remains that you ONLY have 1 of them.... that's the issue.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Jedidiah said:


> But no seriously, I just think some of you guys pick on new people too much, way too much.


Yep. Coming here, I've learned that the old saying, "It is better to be thought a fool, then to open ones mouth and remove all doubt" is most definitely true. I video blog just about every hike, scout, and hunt I do, but I do not share them on this forum. I'm quite sure I would be torn to shreds for one reason or another.



themockingjaye said:


> Meanwhile, this steak tastes...


 Personally, i've been giving her the benefit of the doubt; and reserving judgement. I still am reserving judgement, though I have to say the second photo is the same person as the first photo. Kinda hard to photoshop the same person in two different photo's in two different poses. I think her being a female has thrown some y'all for a loop. So she's a female who hunts, so what? I learned back in the 90's as a combat engineer that women can do _almost _everything men can. Some of the best truck drivers, masons, and wielders I ever knew while were female. One of my supervisors was female and her favorite job was laying cinder block! I learned this back before all the SJW crap that grips our society today. Because of what i saw in my 20's, I have never accepted the "I'm just a girl" excuse. Any female who uses her gender to get out of something is a slacker in the worst possible sense. Just sayin'

I'm going go have another beer now.


----------



## ns450f

Ray said:


> I literally just got off the phone with her, I can assure you, she is who she says she is


Have you met her? Haha, I am starting to think Ray is the troll.....


----------



## APD

Aznative said:


> I was one who text messaged her to see if troll or not. Now doesnt mean not still a fake. However being a nice guy I offered to meet her up her in Heber to sight in her rifle a little better and even give her a spare knife as didnt sound like she was very equipped. She messaged back asking to set up a time meet etc and was ready to go. But at that point the messages ran on and on and I kinda became frustrated that she just wasnt accepting in my eyes good advice.


yeah i had that problem once too. there was this nigerian prince that i was communicating with back and forth with but it never really worked out.


----------



## Aznative

APD said:


> Aznative said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was one who text messaged her to see if troll or not. Now doesnt mean not still a fake. However being a nice guy I offered to meet her up her in Heber to sight in her rifle a little better and even give her a spare knife as didnt sound like she was very equipped. She messaged back asking to set up a time meet etc and was ready to go. But at that point the messages ran on and on and I kinda became frustrated that she just wasnt accepting in my eyes good advice.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i had that problem once too. there was this nigerian prince that i was communicating with back and forth with but it never really worked out.
Click to expand...

Haha thats awesome. A little gay but awesome!


----------



## RandomElk16

themockingjaye said:


> Hey I do have one of them
> 
> I'll save that tenderloin for a special occasion.


I apologize for being skeptical. You have done something cool for yourself.

BUT - please, next time make sure to take all the meat (even before packing out).

AND - try the tenderloin and straps BEFORE freezing them. Nothing beats fresh loin. One great way is to just cut up medallions, dip them in some batter and toss them on a cast iron skillet.

Even better way is to do so on the mountain right by the elk or as soon as you get packed out.


----------



## RandomElk16

Lone_Hunter said:


> Kinda hard to photoshop the same person in two different photo's in two different poses.
> 
> I think her being a female has thrown some y'all for a loop. So she's a female who hunts, so what?


I'm off my skepticism about MJ... but isn't the point of photoshop for you to be in all the photos? You or the same person? (not like getting a pic of someone eating is hard, seems to be 50% of facebook and instagram lol).

I am not great with graphic design, but seeing people I have seen in person, and then seeing them on instagram has me a believer in the power of technology lol. Again, not saying that is the case here, but don't ever doubt photos. If you are like a lot of us, we take crappy pics - never a doubt haha.

I don't think it was the female thing. The entire first thread was way more... strong? Engaged? I dunno..... more something than we get from any new member let alone a new hunter. There was a sense of knowledge, but then a random completely clueless statement. Just enough "clueless despair". Oddly familiar. That and people don't usually stick around or jump in the deep end.

Keep in mind, this is the group that busted Shauns last 25 profiles and never believed his then-girlfriend was actually her. Skepticism isn't biased, or strange, here.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

RandomElk16 said:


> Keep in mind, this is the group that busted Shauns last 25 profiles and never believed his then-girlfriend was actually her. Skepticism isn't biased, or strange, here.


I'm out of the loop on that one, care to explain? 25 profiles from one dude sounds like an interesting thing to read while I suck down my morning pot of coffee.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

I think this thread could compete with the "When is it going to start" thread..... Oh and p.s. Good luck to everyone Saturday


----------



## ridgetop

7MM RELOADED said:


> I think this thread could compete with the "When is it going to start" thread..... Oh and p.s. Good luck to everyone Saturday


I'd say more like the one eye thread.


----------



## Brookie

I want to know how she got the tag since anybull tags where soldout at the end of July. I would of thought she would of asked for help when she bought the tag. Not a week before the hunt


----------



## 1trhall

Critter said:


> You can go back on dozens of my hunts and never find a picture.
> 
> Even my last 6 or so elk hunts except for one have no pictures.
> 
> So does that mean that they never happened?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


You probably didn't post lots of pics with each days report of an unsuccessful outing and then magically report on first time success and not have any pics.


----------



## Dunkem

OK guys, she shot an elk, she made a couple mistakes, she is the one who told the story, whether you chose to believe or not, I say good job M.J. glad to have you here. Ignore the villains here, they just have nothing better to do than criticize. That being said--tone it down guys. Thanks


----------



## Jedidiah

is sheepassassin, which shouldn't really surprise you. He's been banned a few times before and has at least one other account he uses on here to create fake drama. Seems to be some kind of vendetta situation. I will admit that he does know a good deal and is staying under the bannable level of talk.


----------



## Dunkem

Jedidiah said:


> is sheepassassin, which shouldn't really surprise you. He's been banned a few times before and has at least one other account he uses on here to create fake drama. Seems to be some kind of vendetta situation. I will admit that he does know a good deal and is staying under the bannable level of talk.


No names please.


----------



## Jedidiah

Lone_Hunter said:


> I'm out of the loop on that one, care to explain? 25 profiles from one dude sounds like an interesting thing to read while I suck down my morning pot of coffee.


I mean, someone else said the exact same name a few threads back. My point is don't take sheepassassin too seriously, here's here to troll and lock threads for the most part and has been doing it for a long time.


----------



## goosefreak

colorcountrygunner said:


> Sometimes when my mom pisses me off I like to shove pizza crust up my butt to get back at her, because she has to take me to the hospital to get it removed and it really pisses her off. But shoving the pizza crust up my butt can be painful and not a very efficient way to get revenge at my mother. Can you guys think of a better way for me to teach my mom a lesson without having to shove pizza crust up my butt.


DAAAM! B-row!!!


----------



## Jedidiah

.....speaking of posts that actually need mod attention...


----------



## goosefreak

CCG is right though, I think this topic has been pretty well covered. Everyone has expressed their opinions several times now. 

We now know where everyone stands on the subject.


----------



## TPrawitt91

Let it go everyone! Let’s get back to waterfowl reports!!


----------



## Ray

TPrawitt91 said:


> Let it go everyone! Let's get back to waterfowl reports!!


Agreed! I'm excited to see reports from the deer hunt next week


----------



## MadHunter

themockingjaye said:


> Meanwhile, this steak tastes...


Love it, even though I can't see the pic. Thanks for putting up a STFU!!!


----------



## Vanilla

7MM RELOADED said:


> I think this thread could compete with the "When is it going to start" thread..... Oh and p.s. Good luck to everyone Saturday


No chance! I will get this one shut down before it gets to half of the celestial thread of UWN.


----------



## RandomElk16

Vanilla said:


> No chance! I will get this one shut down before it gets to half of the celestial thread of UWN.


This isn't amateur hour, we know how to get a thread shut down! :mrgreen:


----------



## sheepassassin

RandomElk16 said:


> This isn't amateur hour, we know how to get a thread shut down! :mrgreen:


Say the word and I'll get it canned. I've already got plenty of material to work with


----------



## sheepassassin

Ray said:


> Agreed! I'm excited to see reports from the deer hunt next week


I'm really looking forward to hearing you giving excuses as to why that elusive 4 pointer got away from you again


----------



## goofy elk

TPrawitt91 said:


> Let it go everyone! Let's get back to waterfowl reports!!


It's been GOOD!


----------



## TPrawitt91

goofy elk said:


> It's been GOOD!


After I float the green this weekend my attention will be split between torturing myself trying to find an elk on the extended, and trying to get after some ducks.

It's been a while but I'm excited to try to get some ducks!


----------



## johnnycake

CCG is my new hero. Pizza for lunch it is.


----------



## shaner

There has got to be a contest between inner circles of trollers that you win some pizza crust when you get high post counts with stories of fake hunters.
Use your imagination, can’t you just see them now sitting in a circle with their lap tops out giggling away.
A pizza box in the background, sans crust...


----------



## Ray

sheepassassin said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed! I'm excited to see reports from the deer hunt next week
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really looking forward to hearing you giving excuses as to why that elusive 4 pointer got away from you again
Click to expand...

Again? Name me one time I've come here with an excuse for not getting something, or one instance of when I set out to get a 4x4 and didn't. I'll wait.

I'm looking forward to hearing about you illegally shooting a fawn, again. &#128514; imma start calling you Shaun the fawn killer. &#128536;


----------



## Ray

Or just Shaun the fawn, it’s got a nice ring to it.


----------



## MadHunter

o-||o-||


----------



## johnnycake

I'm confused. Ray's words make it seem like being called a fawn killer is a bad thing? I'm pretty sure killing fawns, calves, kids, etc (legally) is the epitome of all hunting achievements.


----------



## Ray

johnnycake said:


> I'm confused. Ray's words make it seem like being called a fawn killer is a bad thing? I'm pretty sure killing fawns, calves, kids, etc (legally) is the epitome of all hunting achievements.


So long as it's legal and you don't get fined for doing it


----------



## High Desert Elk

This thread has turned into something brutal. Remind me to never start a thread about me shooting a big buck or bull, I might be called "Faker He-Man"...:-?


----------



## RandomElk16

TPrawitt91 said:


> Let it go everyone! Let's get back to waterfowl reports!!


Coot shoot 4 life.


----------



## Ray

High Desert Elk said:


> This thread has turned into something brutal. Remind me to never start a thread about me shooting a big buck or bull, I might be called "Faker He-Man"...


Agreed. I've never posted a success thread on here and doubt I ever will. I enjoy reading others experiences just never felt inclined to post my own. After this circus, I doubt any newcomers will share their harvest reports.


----------



## olibooger

Trips me out mjay has got two of her threads equaling so many responses. It isnt an achievement or anything it's just kind of odd. I mean how many threads has shim started anyways?


----------



## Vanilla

The questions and criticism on this thread have nothing to do with a new comer posting a success story and people piling on. If I would have posted the exact same thing, I would have been shredded infinitely worse than anything you've seen on this thread. 

It's fascinating to see the expected special treatment some people think individuals are entitled to here. 

I'll say it again. The two threads this individual has started has received an immense amount of helpful information. Nobody is a martyr here.


----------



## caddis8

Holy crap. Late to the party. I go to Seattle for a conference and look what happened. That was some entertaining (?) reading and some really funny and terrible banter. 

I read through it to pg 10 yesterday in the hotel room and then got back to check today with 8 more pages and cross references. 

Troll or not, guy, girl, or not. 

We've all done it. We've all screwed something up. Shot a bird up past the ability to salvage all meat, or had a dog tear it up or something. 

The idea or concern of stomach goo all over some meat is valid, and since she didn't have access to great help on the mountain she may (or may not) have used extreme caution. I could see the concern especially without experience. 

Hopefully he/she now knows to cut the tenders and straps out first, then the hinds, and fronts, then of course neck meat as far as you can go. 

We can all learn lessons. We can all hopefully do better every day. If I have learned it all, then I guess it's time to hang it up and take up golf.


----------



## Ray

Vanilla said:


> The questions and criticism on this thread have nothing to do with a new comer posting a success story and people piling on. If I would have posted the exact same thing, I would have been shredded infinitely worse than anything you've seen on this thread.
> 
> It's fascinating to see the expected special treatment some people think individuals are entitled to here.
> 
> I'll say it again. The two threads this individual has started has received an immense amount of helpful information. Nobody is a martyr here.


That's a valid point


----------



## 3arabians

johnnycake said:


> I'm confused. Ray's words make it seem like being called a fawn killer is a bad thing? I'm pretty sure killing fawns, calves, kids, etc (legally) is the epitome of all hunting achievements.


In before the lock!! Teach your kids to kill fawns for the true epitome of hunting.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadHunter

Vanilla said:


> The questions and criticism on this thread have nothing to do with a new comer posting a success story and people piling on. If I would have posted the exact same thing, I would have been shredded infinitely worse than anything you've seen on this thread.
> 
> It's fascinating to see the expected special treatment some people think individuals are entitled to here.
> 
> I'll say it again. The two threads this individual has started has received an immense amount of helpful information. Nobody is a martyr here.


You forgot to count you TOTFP!!


----------



## Ray

3arabians said:


> johnnycake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused. Ray's words make it seem like being called a fawn killer is a bad thing? I'm pretty sure killing fawns, calves, kids, etc (legally) is the epitome of all hunting achievements.
> 
> 
> 
> In before the lock!! Teach your kids to kill fawns for the true epitome of hunting.
> View attachment 138207
> View attachment 138207
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Now that's awesome!


----------



## sheepassassin

Ray said:


> Again? Name me one time I've come here with an excuse for not getting something, or one instance of when I set out to get a 4x4 and didn't. I'll wait.
> 
> I'm looking forward to hearing about you illegally shooting a fawn, again. &#128514; imma start calling you Shaun the fawn killer. &#128536;


Hahahaha well I once read a post by you where you drew a chitty cow elk tag and you gave all kinds of excuses on how that happened.

Then you come on here asking if anyone has seen any 4 pointers on the manti, then proceeded to post 2 pics of dinks to try and prove some cred, thinking that was impressive That was hilarious

Again, you aren't even close to the truth here. When have I ever shot a fawn? I've shot a calf elk here and there, but never a fawn. Come on, if you're gonna troll, at least do it with some class.

But, if you wanna start rumors, I can certainly start some about you....


----------



## Ray

sheepassassin said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again? Name me one time I've come here with an excuse for not getting something, or one instance of when I set out to get a 4x4 and didn't. I'll wait.
> 
> I'm looking forward to hearing about you illegally shooting a fawn, again. &#128514; imma start calling you Shaun the fawn killer. &#128536;
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha well I once read a post by you where you drew a chitty cow elk tag and you gave all kinds of excuses on how that happened.
> 
> Then you come on here asking if anyone has seen any 4 pointers on the manti, then proceeded to post 2 pics of dinks to try and prove some cred, thinking that was impressive That was hilarious
> 
> Again, you aren't even close to the truth here. When have I ever shot a fawn? I've shot a calf elk here and there, but never a fawn. Come on, if you're gonna troll, at least do it with some class.
> 
> But, if you wanna start rumors, I can certainly start some about you....
Click to expand...

If you're referring to the tag I handed back in the day I got it, it was never hunted and it was for my wife. Apparently your brain has an issue with memorization skills.


----------



## sheepassassin

Ray said:


> If you're referring to the tag I handed back in the day I got it, it was never hunted and it was for my wife. Apparently your brain has an issue with memorization skills.


Says the idiot who couldn't remember what it is I got in trouble for when you were told what it involved. Apparently you have no idea who I am or what it is that you keep hoping to push my buttons over. You're just taking shots in the dark like a moron. Tell me more about this fawn, I'd love to hear some details

Good luck on your hunt this weekend! Hold out for that 4 point! Haha


----------



## Ray

sheepassassin said:


> Says the idiot who couldn't remember what it is I got in trouble for when you were told what it involved. Apparently you have no idea who I am or what it is that you keep hoping to push my buttons over. You're just taking shots in the dark like a moron. Tell me more about this fawn, I'd love to hear some details
> 
> Good luck on your hunt this weekend! Hold out for that 4 point! Haha


https://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/83498-question.html

I'll just leave this right here. Did they have you picking up trash for your community service?


----------



## sheepassassin

Ray said:


> https://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/83498-question.html
> 
> I'll just leave this right here. Did they have you picking up trash for your community service?


Haha holy balls, did you even read it? Or are you that stupid that you didn't read what was said? That fawn was ALIVE, and it was from my parent farm, who owned and raised FALLOW DEER. They had a COR and was legal to have them for pets haha you're a special kind of tard, aren't you?


----------



## Ray

sheepassassin said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/83498-question.html
> 
> I'll just leave this right here. Did they have you picking up trash for your community service?
> 
> 
> 
> Haha holy balls, did you even read it? Or are you that stupid that you didn't read what was said? That fawn was ALIVE, and it was from my parent farm, who owned and raised FALLOW DEER. They had a COR and was legal to have them for pets haha you're a special kind of tard, aren't you?
Click to expand...

Says the guy that got charged with a misdemeanor, had to pay $1700 in fines, was put on probation for a year and had to complete 100 hours of community service.

You're a special kind of jacka$$


----------



## sheepassassin

Ray said:


> Says the guy that got charged with a misdemeanor, had to pay $1700 in fines, was put on probation for a year and had to complete 100 hours of community service.
> 
> You're a special kind of jacka$$


Not even close.

I dunno who you're getting your info from, but they aren't very reliable. They are making you look pretty stupid.


----------



## Ray

sheepassassin said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy that got charged with a misdemeanor, had to pay $1700 in fines, was put on probation for a year and had to complete 100 hours of community service.
> 
> You're a special kind of jacka$$
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close.
> 
> I dunno who you're getting your info from, but they aren't very reliable. They are making you look pretty stupid.
Click to expand...

The proof is in the pudding darling. &#128536;


----------



## sheepassassin

Ray said:


> The proof is in the pudding darling. &#128536;


There's no proof or pudding.

Does your wife know you call other men 'darling'?


----------



## Ray

sheepassassin said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> The proof is in the pudding darling. &#128536;
> 
> 
> 
> There's no proof or pudding.
> 
> Does your wife know you call other men 'darling'?
Click to expand...

All there is, is proof and pudding and whoever accused you of being a man?


----------



## sheepassassin

Ray said:


> All there is, is proof and pudding and whoever accused you of being a man?


Ah I knew it, she doesn't know you like dudes. That's unfortunate, but it does explain some things. Make sure you visit the local sheep herds this weekend while hunting. The mountains can be a lonely place from what I'm told.


----------



## Ray

sheepassassin said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> All there is, is proof and pudding and whoever accused you of being a man?
> 
> 
> 
> Ah I knew it, she doesn't know you like dudes. That's unfortunate, but it does explain some things. Make sure you visit the local sheep herds this weekend while hunting. The mountains can be a lonely place from what I'm told.
Click to expand...

Wow, you're a dude? Judging by the pictures you post I always thought you were a chick with an extra chromosome.. &#129300;


----------



## sheepassassin

Ray said:


> Wow, you're a dude? Judging by the pictures you post I always thought you were a chick with an extra chromosome.. &#129300;


Oh cute! Were you looking at my pics again?


----------



## Jedidiah

Look on the bright side little buddy, your ban on bear hunting is up and you can try to get a real conviction again next season!


----------



## sheepassassin

Jedidiah said:


> Look on the bright side little buddy, your ban on bear hunting is up and you can try to get a real conviction again next season!


Yeah it would definitely take a real poaching conviction to get banned from hunting more than bears!

What's funny is wanton waste is just as, if not more so, bad as wanton destruction as far as my issues is concerned. But I don't see many guys trying to crucify this chick


----------



## Jedidiah

That's because there was no wanton waste and and you look incredibly stupid trying to stick to that point. I wonder if you even know what the word 'wanton' means. Go read the definition....a few times. Hint: it's not chinese food.

But aaaaaanyway.....this cold weather in the Uintas sure is making it look like an early ice season.


----------



## sheepassassin

Jedidiah said:


> That's because there was no wanton waste and and you look incredibly stupid trying to stick to that point. I wonder if you even know what the word 'wanton' means. Go read the definition....a few times. Hint: it's not chinese food.
> 
> But aaaaaanyway.....this cold weather in the Uintas sure is making it look like an early ice season.


She admitted to leaving required portions of meat on this bull, because she couldn't reach it. She also admitted to killing the elk with an illegal firearm.

I think I know what wanton means, just about as well as anyone does


----------



## Jedidiah

sheepassassin said:


> She admitted to leaving required portions of meat on this bull, because she couldn't reach it. She also admitted to killing the elk with an illegal firearm.
> 
> I think I know what wanton means, just about as well as anyone does


All of that is fully incorrect. Now the first part is just lies. The second part I can't blame you for, you just BELIEVE you know what the word means but that doesn't make it true.

Edit: This is my last post on this thread.


----------



## sheepassassin

Jedidiah said:


> All of that is fully incorrect. Now the first part is just lies. The second part I can't blame you for, you just BELIEVE you know what the word means but that doesn't make it true.


All of it is correct and you know it. She edited her post after she realized she screwed up. You even acknowledged she did things she wasn't suppose to in some of your posts on this thread.


----------



## Vanilla

That escalated quickly!


----------



## weaversamuel76

Intense thread for sure. Just here to pad my post count so I can get some help later on.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray

Jedidiah said:


> Hint: it's not chinese food.


&#128514;&#128076; pure gold!


----------



## colorcountrygunner

3arabians said:


> In before the lock!! Teach your kids to kill fawns for the true epitome of hunting.
> View attachment 138207
> View attachment 138207
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My wife and I did just that last Sunday. My shot placement was a little off and my fawn required a finisher when I walked up to it. A 7 yard shot to the dome piece with a 160 grain Nosler Partition from a 7mm rem mag handled business. The aftermath was a little unsettling. Johnnycake would have been pleased.


----------



## Hunttilidrop

^^^ All this talk is getting me really excited for my doe/fawn hunt coming up in November! My wife has a tag as well. Going to try and get mine with the bow though. So there will be no finisher shots to the cranium for me.


----------



## johnnycake

3arabians, ccg, and Hunt, all y'all are making the cold, hollow space in my chest feel lovely and fuzzy. 

But why can't you put a broadhead through the young'un's eyeball?


----------



## APD

:deadhorse:opcorn:


----------



## RandomElk16

Hunttilidrop said:


> ^^^ All this talk is getting me really excited for my doe/fawn hunt coming up in November! My wife has a tag as well. Going to try and get mine with the bow though. So there will be no finisher shots to the cranium for me.


Don't let an arrow ruin a good time. They can still be used on cranium shots.

I recommend a nice solid fixed point for those. Or a bowie knife.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

....or you can rattle off 4 rapid fire shots with a handgun...*OOO**OOO**OOO*


----------



## Hunttilidrop

Ahhh.. now you guys have got me thinking.. If I walk up to my fawn and she or he is still twitching I’m for sure going to put one right threw it’s eye socket. Maybe both eyes just for safe measure. That should remedy that situation nicely. What I won’t do is pull out the side arm and pump 3-4 rounds into it’s heart. Wouldn’t want to waste those expensive rounds.


----------



## jason21

holy cow, this thread still has traction.....


----------



## UintaYETI

Wow. This is a lot... 

My 2 cents... Leaving elk backstraps in the woods is the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard of.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Hurry and finish up, johnnycake. The pizza delivery guy is at the door!


----------



## johnnycake

colorcountrygunner said:


> Hurry and finish up, johnnycake. The pizza delivery guy is at the door!


Gimme a sec, I gotta finish packing before leaving for my bison hunt tomorrow.


----------



## BAMBAM

Geez... What a dumpster fire. Kind of depressing.


----------



## sheepassassin

BAMBAM said:


> Geez... What a dumpster fire. Kind of depressing.


You created an account just to say that? I guess there's worse reasons to join! Atleast you aren't asking for some deer hotspots on the wasatch East with your first post


----------



## Vanilla

sheepassassin said:


> You created an account just to say that? I guess there's worse reasons to join! Atleast you aren't asking for some deer hotspots on the wasatch East with your first post


He's been a member for a year. Math is hard.


----------



## sheepassassin

Vanilla said:


> He's been a member for a year. Math is hard.


I really should stop trying multi task and post. You're correct, I'm sorry.

That's twice in a week! We are setting all kinds of records


----------



## Vanilla

sheepassassin said:


> I really should stop trying to post. You're correct, I'm sorry.


Fixed it for ya! But only when you're in one of your moods like you are this morning.


----------



## MadHunter

sheepassassin said:


> I really should stop trying multi task and post. You're correct, I'm sorry.
> 
> That's twice in a week! We are setting all kinds of records


I took a screen shot of this!


----------



## RandomElk16

Vanilla said:


> He's been a member for a year. Math is hard.


Pretty awesome to jump on 1x the last two Octobers, post something random, then wait a year lol


----------



## rtockstein

This has gotten pretty out of hand!

Why are people still crying "fake" when you can easily look at her photos on her profile?


----------



## 35whelen

Congrats on the elk!


----------

